# free-air subwoofer?



## Kris (May 23, 2006)

Any suggestions for a free-air install in a rear deck? Maybe a pair of 10's? Looking to just fill in the low-end, not to shake the hatch off


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Kris said:


> Any suggestions for a free-air install in a rear deck? Maybe a pair of 10's? Looking to just fill in the low-end, not to shake the hatch off


Typically you would turn an install like you're suggesting into an IB (Infinite Baffle) install, in which you'd seal the whole trunk off... which, if done properly, sounds awesome. I'm not really sure what I'd recommend for a non IB rear deck woofer.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

DLS OA10 should do the trick.

http://www.dls.se/en/car/prod.html?produkt=en_437


----------



## chongl (Jan 8, 2008)

Is there a difference sonically and mechanically between free-air and IB?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Free air means no baffle. Infinite baffle means you use a baffle which separates the front and rear wave. 

I see no reason why you would want to do a free air set up in a car.


----------



## iamthor (Feb 27, 2008)

I put this list together on another forum.


elemental designs:

Series : O-Series v.2
Model : 19Ov.2

Series : O-Series v.2
Model : 16Ov.2

Series : O-Series v.2
Model : 13Ov.2

Series : O-Series v.2
Model : 11Ov.2

Series : K-Series v.2
Model : 13Kv.2

Series : K-Series v.2
Model : 11Kv.2

Series : K-Series v.2
Model : 9Kv.2

Series : SQ-Series
Model : SQ10

Series : K-Series v.2
Model : 7Kv.2

SoundSplinter:

RL-s

RL-p

Kicker:

Comp 07C104

Blaupunkt:

Vw1000

Infinity:

Kappa 102.7w

Kappa 104.7w

Fi Car Audio:

IB series 15

IB series 18

AE Speakers:

IB15

Image Dynamics:

ID

IDv2

IDQ

IDMAX


----------



## Kris (May 23, 2006)

Thank you, all - this is such a great forum


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

How did the Infinity 10VQ, 12VQ not make the list!? With no Q insert, they have a nice high QTS for an IB setup.

I personally went with 2 10" dayton Reference HF. I haven't installed them, but am confident they will sound great.


----------



## Kris (May 23, 2006)

mtnickel said:


> ... I personally went with 2 10" dayton Reference HF. I haven't installed them, but am confident they will sound great.


May be a dumb question, but what are the differences between the HO and HF models?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Kris said:


> May be a dumb question, but what are the differences between the HO and HF models?


HF stands for High Fidelity.
HO stands for High Output. 

They are essentially the same with the exception of higher power handling on the HO and a higher xmax on the HF. The HF is home theater oriented and the HO is car audio oriented. The HO is also able to operate in a smaller box more efficiently than the HF. However, the quality of output and all is VERY VERY similar.


----------



## Kris (May 23, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> HF stands for High Fidelity.
> HO stands for High Output.
> 
> They are essentially the same with the exception of higher power handling on the HO and a higher xmax on the HF. The HF is home theater oriented and the HO is car audio oriented. The HO is also able to operate in a smaller box more efficiently than the HF. However, the quality of output and all is VERY VERY similar.


Thanks kidwolf;

Looking at the specs, the HF has higher Qts and lower Fs than the HO. Given those attributes, and If I understand correctly, the HF would perhaps be more suitable for my (300w) I.B. application. I'll give it a whirl and report back 

Also, and perhaps this is crazy talk, has anyone tried those ultra-shallow subs from ED or Pioneer or Tang Band? I searched around for info (here) over the weekend, but didn't find anything. Would love to hear some some first-hand reports on those - good, bad, ugly or merely indifferent


----------

